# [SOLVED] BSOD STOP: c0000218 \systemroot\system32\config\software



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, you guessed it, yet another BSOD. My computer must really hate me. I'm an IT, yes, but I've never dealt with this kind of crash ever, and not so many so fast, so often that are considered "Hard Crashes" because they're really difficult to fix without REALLY knowing what you're doing.

So here's the BSOD:

STOP: C0000218 {Registry File Failure}
The registry cannot load the hive (file):
\systemroot\system32\config\software
or its log or alternate.
It is corrupt, absent, or not writable.

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance.

As with my research in my previous BSOD (http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/solved-deep-freeze-killed-my-computer-238493.html) there was almost no information on it. I can't figure out how to fix it.

I tried safe mode, didn't work, last known good configuration, didn't work, and regular boot, also didn't work. Each one BSOD's before I can even get to the login page.

So, i can't edit the registry or anything like that and have absolutely ZERO access to the computer itself except the BIOS and any bootable device. Basically XP is unaccessable again.

why does this crap have to always happen? wtc. Anyways, this is what i did before it happened:

I had finally got Deep Freeze on my computer, but i had to exclude from my drivers for my computer the chipset drivers to get it to work properly without BSOD. It worked fine. I was having a bit of trouble with my language settings, because it only had english, and being over here in Japan, alot of sites are in Japanese and all i could see is question marks, so i downloaded the language settings from microsoft.

I tried to install it, but it told me i didn't have sufficient access or privileges. So I booted into safe mode successfully to install it....but i can't install drivers apparently in safe mode :|, how gay.

So i went to restart and just forget it, wasn't really such a big deal. But it wouldn't restart, so i pressed and held the power button till it shut off and then BSOD.

any ideas guys?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD STOP: c0000218 \systemroot\system32\config\software*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/830084


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD STOP: c0000218 \systemroot\system32\config\software*

Thank you, you gave me the wrong one though, that one was for if installing windows XP gave you the BSOD, mine is a corrupted registry (this one: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;307545). I will follow these steps and report back, thanks!

cd


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD STOP: c0000218 \systemroot\system32\config\software*

SOLVED

I remade the registry (that's a neat little trick, i'm definately going to remember that one). and it works absolutely fine.

I think what happened was while it was trying to safe some registry files, cutting it off so suddenly caused it to lose the data hence corrupting the registry.

So, no more BSOD.

Thanks dai!

Eric


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD STOP: c0000218 \systemroot\system32\config\software*

glad you have it fixed


----------



## rozenbob (May 11, 2008)

*Re: BSOD STOP: c0000218 \systemroot\system32\config\software*

Eric.
Think I have same problem on HP dv8000.
How did you remake the registry?
I cannot get past the screen asking which mode to start i.e safe.
any Help appreciated.
Bob


----------

